# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Opinion] Fracking in the Karoo

## Blurock

How do you guys feel about Shell and other companies applying fracking in the sensitive Karoo? Fracking has been banned in Australia, New Zeeland, Quebec and a number of states in the USA.

"SCIENTISTS in the US have found almost all of the 596 different chemicals used during the fracking process currently being considered for gas exploration in the Karoo are extremely hazardous to human health, causing cancer, birth defects and even sterility."

If you agree with this, then join the action group:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/chaseshelloutofthekaroo  :Detective:

----------


## Dave A

Debbie already did some stirring on the Karoo fracking application. Good to be reminded of it though, I suppose.

Last I heard it seemed unlikely it would get the green light, but that was some time ago. Has there been any recent news on this?

----------


## Blurock

As with everything that happens, those that can gain from the granting of exploration rights are still hoping that it will go ahead.
France is the latest country to ban fracking. In South Africa it put on hold. Why? To blow over so that someone can quietly approve and get a back hander?

Fracking should be banned altogether! :Ban:

----------


## wynn

It would be tragic that if a few years after the 'fracking' of the Karoo we find that there is a huge aquifier below the levels they are drilling to, one that would sort out any water problems this country may have in the future and we can't use it because it is toxic.

----------


## johnwarner75

With the current technology I don’t think it will happen, but who knows what they will be capable of in 10-15 years time. The technology has already undergone massive development in recent years.

----------


## Blurock

The problem is that exploration has not been stopped as in other countries. The moratorium may be lifted by end of this month. Our incompetent government and the unions believe the lies from the oil giants who are promising jobs. Unfortunately those jobs will be no more than shovel and broom pushers with no value add.   :Slap: 

All the arguments about people's rights, destruction of the Karoo, job creation, etc is almost irrelevant. If you have ever been to a Karoo farm or town you would realise just how dependent those people are on underground water. Water from underground veins is extracted by windmills and boreholes which is scattered all over the countryside. 

Common sense tells me that any underground explosion can disturb (frack?) this sensitive system. Once a vein is fractured, you can not repair it again and someone downstream is going to be without water or may have a poisonous cocktail of chemicals mixed with their water. Is it so hard to understand? Frack off Shell! 
 :Ban:

----------


## Dave A

My gripe is 
1. we don't really need it, and
2. if they stuff it up, or we discover a problem as a result of the fracking years down the line, will they fix it? (Look at the rising water problem in our mines, the Thor claims, and I'm sure there are many others to get your answer).

The only reason anyone is thinking of fracking is to line their pockets - it certainly is *not* in the national interest.




> Unfortunately those jobs will be no more than shovel and broom pushers with no value add.


I was watching a program on the construction of the Cape Town World Cup soccer program on Discovery HD a night or two ago. The lack of local highly skilled personnel on the project was all too apparent  :Frown: 

Even much of the construction materials was imported - like the glass for the roof. Honestly, we can't do this locally?

----------


## Blurock

> The only reason anyone is thinking of fracking is to line their pockets - it certainly is *not* in the national interest.


You said it Dave :Lttd:

----------


## Blurock

http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/201...is-not-a-given

"The petroleum company heading calls for the Great Karoo to be opened up for exploration for natural gas has admitted that it cannot guarantee the safety of its operations.

This concession by Shell SA boss Jan Willem Eggink was made as the findings of a UN investigation of oil-industry pollution in Nigeria, with particular reference to the culpability of Shell, were released.

Shell wants to explore the Karoo for natural gas and recover it using hydraulic fracturing, or "fracking"." 

I hope the minister will now realise why fracking has been banned in so many countries.  :Nono:

----------


## Blurock

So the Karoo is too far off and will not affect you if exploration starts there and ground water is contaminated?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Well, what about the Drakensberg? Apparently licences have been granted for exploration, but put on hold due to the general moratorium on fracking imposed by the minister.  :Mad: 

The Drakensberg catchment area is the main source of water in KZN. Can you imagine what may happen if this water is contaminated? Not only rivers, but underground aquifers all the way down to the coast may be affected.  :Slap: 
Let's stop this madness. Add your voice to the anti fracking group now.  :Ban:

----------


## Tinman

Hi My pennies worth.
Fracking is a No No, I am going to put a sign on my car.
Boycott the oil company that starts to Franking in South Africa.

This form of toy-toy works.

----------

Blurock (19-Jun-12)

----------


## Blurock

There has been further proof of the destructive impact that fracking will have on our scarce water resources. 

Do not think that because you live in a city such as Durban, Cape Town or Pretoria that fracking will have no impact on you. The ongoing saga of acid mine water should give us enough to worry about. We should have sleepless nights about the future of our water. With more and more people making demands on water every day, this is something that people may kill for in future generations.... :Yikes:

----------


## Blurock

In spite of so much evidence of the harm done by fracking, the government goes and lifts the moratorium. What do you expect of people that do not even know where lightning comes from?

Everyone should see this clip and be aware of what damage fracking can do. http://youtu.be/8_axZpB0wZI

----------


## cyppok

> In spite of so much evidence of the harm done by fracking, the government goes and lifts the moratorium. What do you expect of people that do not even know where lightning comes from?
> 
> Everyone should see this clip and be aware of what damage fracking can do. http://youtu.be/8_axZpB0wZI


Plenty of people in South Africa some dying from cancer or water poisoning is not a big deal.

But gas revenue would allow state to put more of relatives, I mean bureaucrats into 'managing' the new income stream.

Its really a no brainier 
People dropping dead for decades from water poisoned Aquifers and contaminated ground water who cares, gas revenue chu chu! (making train sounds)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blurock

Today is GLOBAL anti fracking day. If fracking is not harmful to the environment and is not poisoning ground water, why then are there so many countries that have banned fracking? 

You do not have to be a scientist to understand that once you damage an underground aquifer, it is like puncturing an artery in your own body. If you inject poison into that artery, the whole body will be contaminated and poisoned.

Please do not allow this to happen and don't let them turn our country into a wasteland just for the sake of money! :Frown:  :No:

----------


## tec0

Sadly it will, If you look at mining in general lets take an old mining town and just go and have a look pick one anyone... You will find that they did not fix the land after they where done. Nope they packed up and left everything as is. Money will always come first always... Just like the e-toll they don't care what we say they WILL do what they see fit we don't have a say.

----------

